# Jesnew in action



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

For those of you who have followed along.....enjoy.  For those of you who are just chiming in, go back see what she started out as.  http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199713717  

Here you go.  My first editing job ever.   ;D

My right hand is down operating the jackplate switch.  We are out on Conway as a storm is approaching.  The wind picks up and the water gets a little rough.  I never took on water or got sprayed.  There was no water in the boat either.  

http://s227.photobucket.com/albums/dd146/flyfshrmn82/?action=view&current=JESNEWTAKEONEwmv.flv

The next day I went out on Nona with another person on the boat and a big front came in and the water got really rough.  The Jesnew did a great job of keeping us hi and dry.  As we approached the dock another guy wasn't as fortunate.  He and a buddy had just dunked the boat in the water and they realized that the water coming up from the floor was caused by a drain plug taking up space in one of their pockets.  One guy jumped in the water and put it in.  He got wet  

I have already been informed about my tiller handle.  I am in the process of designing and getting one made.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have important breaking news.....See for yourself. 

I call it, "Sunny Redfish Virgin."









"Cloudy Redfish Virgin"









"Cherry popper" (11.5lbs-31")









These fish were fat and heavy. I caught one that was right at the 27" mark and it weighed 8.5 lbs. They put up a killer fight and all were released.

Total for the day:
Three fat reds (27,31,22") 
One dink trout


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

great pix and vid! nice cherry popper too!

cheers


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah, well done mate  [smiley=1-beer.gif]nice to get some fish on the boat.

The boat looks great in those pics.

Mick.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice catching.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I saw you headed north toward JB's last Saturday around 12:30. Me and my wife were eating our picnic lunch on the dock behinid the Canaveral Visitor Center. I started going over all the details of your build and her eyes quickly rolled back into her head and I knew I was losing her. I was impressed though. Nice fish too.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

That sounds like me. It was a great morning, except all the boats that were out. It's a circus. Every spot I wanted to go to had at least one boat on it. Then, on my way past another spot I wanted to fish I saw a boat there but they had a couple schools around them. I crused around the corner and got everything out and ready and quietly poled back towards them. Once I got within 75yds, I got out and wade-fished. The other guys were cool about it, they provided a little company as we chatted about boats and batteries. They looked like crappie fishermen though with 5-6 lines out. I would catch one and the school would move over to them, then they would catch a couple and the school would move over to me. We had the fish pinned along a bank when another boat decided to come over and try their luck out. We could believe it...Noisily out came the anchor and with a splash, the anchor plunged into the water. The other boat an I beat up the fish pretty good and we decided that three's company, so we left. End of a great day.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

After my last cherry popping adventure I realized that I had to add a couple things. That day I wanted to stop in at JB's but I didn't want to tear up the boat, so I made it a priority to call Kevin at ECC and buy the rub rail material to add. I also had platform envy, so I had Rich at Indian River Fab. Make me a platform. 


























I didn't want the conventional black insert for the rub rail so I used rope for a more aesthetic appeal. 


























I also added Sea-Dek for my rods and reels. The floor and platfor will be next. 










I am ready to get back out there. Screw this "Work" stuff.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

your boats looks awesome. Great job bro!!! I dig that little platform. What did that run you?


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Indian River Fab Made me a sissy bar for my platform. Nice guys and very good work. 

Sweet lookin boat and platform. 

Rich and Dave [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

To fly82:

Do you sit on the little platform when you're running now? If you take someone with you, do just put them right in front of you and if so how does it run and trim with the weight so far back?

You've already posted plenty of great pictures but I'm having a hard time figuring out how you'd carry someone else with you and how you'd drive it now....

Thanks


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a good question. Now the tiller handle rides above the platform. I am in the process of making a custom handle that will be safer and more functional than the one I currently have. 

I don't sit on the platform. My azz is too fat for that. I sit or stand just like I do in the video.  

The other passenger sits on the forward hatch-lid, in the forward part of the cockpit and faces me. Same goes for rowing in the NMZ. The boat planes fine with one or two people. If you come to the Gheenoe Rally or see me on the water, I'd be happy to take you for a spin.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like the boat runs awesome!! Did you have a gps? If so, what speeds were you getting? That thing has a 15 on it right?


----------



## igoswoop (Nov 12, 2007)

OK, I got it with the passenger up front facing you but I'm still having a hard time envisioning how to drive it now with the platform. Your boat is fuggin' sick man, really nice job. I've been kicking ideas around and really like what you've done. Is remote steering even a possibility with the little 15 or are you gonna have to run some kind of long tiller extension like you do in the video? It just looks like right turns would be difficult with the clearance limitations because of the vertical supports of the platform. Guess I just need to see more good pics. 

Nice boat.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

All I can say about that video is... WWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D 

Great job! That deck looks great and the platform does too! Looks like you were having fun out there! I wanna see a new video with the platform!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

aaronshore,

Thanks dude.  It runs great with my little 15hp on it.  I am impressed with the speeds I get out of it.  When I am by myself and the boat is loaded, the GPS says I max out at about 23.5mph.  When I have another fisherman and gear aboard, I get around 20mph. 

igoswoop, 

Thanks again man.  When I began building the Jesnew, my mind was set on a specialized boat for the NMZ.  I didn't plan on putting a jackplate on it for an engine, nor did I plan on hanging an engine from it.  Then my buddy sold his flats boat when I was about half way through my reconstruction.  Realizing that I no longer had a flats boat to fish from, I decided that I should look at putting an engine on the back.  With the vision of a boat for the NMZ still fresh in my mind, I realized that I had to compromise.  I was used to a jackplate and decided that I was going to have to add one to the boat.  Luck so happened, that I found a deal that included an engine, extension handle, gas can, fuel line, and jackplate for sale on this site so I bought them.   My entire initial vision was to have a very specialized boat for the NMZ, and as the rebuilding began, I began to construct a boat that was both specialized and adaptable to my styles of fishing.  My stipulation was that it had to remain clean and neat while adapting to the changing conditions I fished.  

So, here I am now.  Yes, I have thought about remote steering at one point.  But the problem that poses is when I want to fish the NMZ.  I would have to uncouple all the cables from the engine, and then I would have greasy-loose cables in the boat.  And it would add to the time to remove or install the engine.  I am a big fan of the K.I.S.S. theory.  It would also add moving parts to the boat that need to be maintained and replaced.  That said, I "Steered" clear of the remote steering idea.   ;D  I will have an extension coming off the tiller handle.  It will be somewhere in the 60-65" range.  I am not going to have any problems with making right turns, because the handle will be above the platform. 

The dilemma I faced when designing the platform was the limits of the boat.  Tippiness yes, but not as much as the width of the boat at the stern.  Even with the extra width added by the deck, the stern gets thin in a hurry. Rich (Indian River Fab.) and I both agreed that it would look silly to have the platform "bow-out" wider than the width of the deck for the needed steering room.  I was forced to pull from the height of the platform now.  Make it too high and I would have to stand up to run the tiller.  Move the platform too far forward to decrease the angle of the handle, and I am unable to maneuver the boat when poling.  Gheenoes like to go straight when poling.  If you don't believe me, stand in the middle of one and try to turn the boat by pushing off the ground (most of you know what I am talking about).

Know one thing before you begin you quest on building a totally custom boat...Custom boats require lots of custom parts.  Custom parts aren't cheap and can required lots of time to fabricate.  

Hope this helps.  Thanks for the questions.  


To everyone else, 

I look forward to seeing everyone at the rally.


----------

